# arrrggghh its all jargon



## kimmylou_9485 (Apr 7, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody could shine a light on a problem. I am in a same sex relationship wanting children, we have been turned down for IVF as its not available in leicester....
However i have been told of IUI

Please could any let me know if available on NHS to same sex couples and how difficult it is etc


kim


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Kim - typically you try IUI first before you go onto IVF. IUI is a much less invasive (and expensive) procedure than IVF.

Best thing is to do some research online, there is loads available ie http://www.womens-health.co.uk/iui.html.

The best way to know whether you are eligible for funded IUI is to go to your GP who can refer you to a fertility clinic, and take it from there. You'll have to think about what kind of donor you are going to use etc etc. Have a read through this forum, you'll find a lot of your questions answered already.

/links


----------



## kimmylou_9485 (Apr 7, 2010)

hi thank you, 

il check it out.... my doctor was clueless wen i went to ask him for advice, he sent me to family planning clinic!!!!

I nearly told him i have no use for free condoms.... 

kim


----------



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Kim,

The chances are you won’t need IVF at all as it’s a treatment for women with fertility problems.  You don’t have fertility problems (well, probably not) you just have  a tiny something missing – sperm.  That’s what you need IUI for – intra uterine insemination if I remember correctly, where they provide you with the missing element.  Usually, treatment is minimal, which is why it’s cheaper.  You would normally start by having a few attempts without any medication at all.  They test your hormone levels throughout your cycle with a regular blood test and when the time is right, when you’re about to ovulate, you go in and they insert sperm past the cervix into your uterus (completely painless).  And that’s it.  It’s only if that doesn’t’ work after a few attempts that you would look into why it’s not working and whether a different treatment is necessary.  For most lesbians, it’s just a case of providing sperm at the right time and let nature take its course.
Best of luck.
Dominique


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya Kim,

I can echo what Dominique has said.

We have had IUI...and still are... and this has been provided free on the NHS. However, whether you get funding from your PCT is a complete postcode lottery.

I am hesitate to say...as i may not be right (and hope im not)...but if they have said no to IVF the chances are they'l say no to IUI. 

The reason for this is that they use the term IVF lossely...covering assisted conception as a whole. 

It would be best to get full and clear clarification from your PCT and then take it from there. You do have a few options if they still say no! Such as trying to find a known donor and home inseminating..or self funding privately.

Good luck - if you more Q's on IUI...just ask!

karen


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Kim. I'm in Leicester & had 3 IUI's at Leicester Fertility Clinic (LRI). They didn't work & now I'm being tested to see if I can egg share for IVF at Care Notts.

I paid £900 per IUI & they generally put women on clomid (a drug to make you ovulate), scan you on day 10 if you have less than 3 follicles they give you OV sticks, pee on them til you get a positive then they insem you twice. 2 weeks later you do a preg test.

I wrote to Leicestershire PCT last year & they said they were reviewing their policy to include same sex couples & it would be ready by this month! Toward the end of the month I will write again. Problem with the current policy is it discriminates against lesbians (states couples must be a man and woman) so if they don't change it, we can legally challenge it. Just realised this post is fairly full on - sorry, just trying to get a quick post in at work before I get caught. Good luck & let us know how you get on!


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Aond if yu do find a policy that openly disciminates against same sex couples  And not just a postcode lottery...you potentialy have a case to take against them!


I would then discuss it with the Commission for Equality and human rights...as they have dedicated case workers who could advise and even handle a case!!

k


----------



## Dominique (Dec 31, 2009)

Back to the medication topic.  
Clinics are used to dealing with women with fertility problems which is why they are often quite keen to put you on medication (and the fact that they can then charge more but that’s just too cynical).  You would of course discuss all of this in your initial consultation with the doctor.  As a lesbian, it’s actually more difficult to know whether you may have problems conceiving as you haven’t got a history of trying and being unsucessful (unlike a hetero going to the clinic).  But if you have no history of problems, past STDs etc, the first step is often to try without medication.  If this fails, you can look into why this is.  Are you ovulating (can be checked with a scan during your cycle)? Are the tubes blocked (can be checked by a HSG, test carried out on the NHS in hospital).  Etc.  Depending on what they find, you would then have the appropriate treatment.  If you’re not ovulating, it’s very easy to remedy as Welshginge mentions.
It should be a gradual process.  Start with no or little intervention and take it from there.  The reason being that you don’t want to take more hormones than you need to and also the cost.  More invasive treatments, mean higher cost.

Do check with your PCT regarding what’s covered and quote IUI.  As Katena says, people use IVF loosely so do be precise in your request as it may make a difference.

Dominique


----------



## kimmylou_9485 (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks all for your info,

I have been to my own doctor to speak to him and he has referred me to a doctor at leicester nuffield.
He says we will have to pay for a consultation but its a lot quicker than going to leicester royal inf and they have not got a very good success rate!!!!

He says that NHS wouldnt be out of the question.....

Heres hoping this will turn out to be the break we need.

kim


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Good news Kimmylou! If you are seeing Mr Scudamore at Nuffield - he is very nice so try not to be too nervous. He also did my antral follicle count (dildo cam) recently & he was very gentle. There is also a free coffee machine in the waiting room (small things.....).


----------



## kimmylou_9485 (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah it Dr Scudamore,

Was going to pop something new up asking about him, if anybody has seen him, but no need to now thank you...

Where paying for a consutation but i dont mind that if were getting somewhere.

Just got to wait for the letter.

xxxxx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Even though I've had 3 IUI's, numerous scans, blood tests etc The quiet waiting rooms always freak me out! Who knows, we may bump into each other at some point? I'll be the one with the ginger hair & welsh accent, haha. Glad your feeling positive - hang onto it!! I have a few songs I like to listen to when I feel fed up of waiting for appts (which feels like all the time) & just bought some art for my living room with a nice message.

Hope you get your letter soon although, if your going private you could just ring & make your own appt. Ring & ask, it may be quicker for you. xx


----------

